# Type of goat and fence



## Sarah1up (May 15, 2020)

Hello! I live in the Ozarks of Missouri on 3.5 rocky, wooded, hilly acres. We just purchased and moved to this property about a month ago and as spring...sprung... we discovered an abundance of invasive bush honeysuckle. Now, I've been wanting goats since forever, so this isn't spur of the moment, but it seems like it would be great to help clear and control some of this mess. So, we were planning on eventually fencing the entire property with 8 foot sections of cattle panel (50 inches high with 6 by 8 inch holes). This fence choice is based on the ease of installation (can't really stretch fence up and down hills but we can stair step sections) and sturdiness (loads of trees and possible limbs falling). We are not wanting to breed or milk the goats, they will pretty much be pets with benefits. So we are looking at getting wethers. My problem is what breed of goat to get. At first, I was thinking Nigerian Dwarf, but now I'm concerned with them staying in that fence. Are 6 by 8 inch holes too big for Nigerian Dwarf goats? If so, would you have a recommendation for a goat breed that might work? Our main concern is friendliness really. Sorry if that was a little wordy... I tend to ramble in person and online. Thanks for your help!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Welcome to TGS!


----------



## Sarah1up (May 15, 2020)

ksalvagno said:


> Welcome to TGS!


Thank you! Hopefully before too long I will have some goats and can participate a little more!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Welcome. 

These links may help.
https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/best-fence-for-goats.147226/

https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/best-fencing-for-horned-goats.177115/

https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/best-fencing-for-goats.126015/


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

If you want friendly goats, i would suggest getting wethers that were raised on a bottle. If i were you, i wouldn;t start out with bottle babies, but get weaned goats that nursed from a bottle so they are friendly. If that makes sense LOL!


----------



## Sarah1up (May 15, 2020)

Than you for the links! One of them answered my question exactly!


----------



## Sarah1up (May 15, 2020)

And thanks for the tips on bottle fed babies, of course not something that occurred to me but makes complete sense!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

You _might_ want to think about full sized goats if you are looking for brush clearing. The taller the goat the higher up they can reach. If you aren't interested in breeding, I'd just look for some goats for sale that had the temperament you liked and not worry too much about breed. If you are able to visit the farm they are from that can give you a real good handle on the friendliness of the individuals, but with a pandemic going on, I don't know how possible that would be.

I don't know if you would be able to find these in your area, but I would highly recommend Kinder goats for ease of fencing. I don't really know why, but they don't seem to really think about testing fences at all, and I cant even imagine any of mine jumping over one. They are a medium sized goat too which makes them easier to handle than a full sized goat. I was a bit warry about having full sized goats because I had never worked with livestock before, so if that's a factor for you too, they would be a good option.

Good luck on your goat adventure, oh, and welcome to a darn good forum!:wave:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Make sure you ask if the goats are CL, CAE, and Jonnes tested NEGATIVE!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Goats that jump fencing 
Alpine
Toggenburg 
Spanish 
Some Kiko 

Goats that ooze through fencing 
Nigerian 
Mini Nubian 
Mini anything lol
Bottle kids 

Goats that stay put 
Saanen 
Nubian
Oberhasli 
LaMancha 

Goats that scream at fencing 
Nubian 
Some LaMancha 
Nigerian 

Gentlest goats to people In order 
Saanen (hands down)
Oberhasli 
Toggenburg 
LaMancha 

Goats that bite 
Nigerian (don't know, only goats I ever owned that bit people to hurt them were Nigerian)

The most user friendly brush clearing wether... Hair sheep...


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

goathiker said:


> Goats that jump fencing
> Alpine
> Toggenburg
> Spanish
> ...


Add Nigerian to the fence jumping list. They jump AND ooze through fencing...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

CaramelKittey said:


> Add Nigerian to the fence jumping list. They jump AND ooze through fencing...


I'm always giggling when I read that people want Nigerian goats because they are small and easy to handle. I've seen a couple swimming under a fence across the creek lol.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

goathiker said:


> I'm always giggling when I read that people want Nigerian goats because they are small and easy to handle. I've seen a couple swimming under a fence across the creek lol.


That's crazy! Yes Nigerians are easier to handle but..they are much more flighty for sure!
:haha:My Nigerian doe Gracie was trying to run from my Pygmy/Nubian Liam, and she jumped in the water trough! She just flailed around for a bit, and decided it wasn't so bad being in a water trough when it was 84+ degrees outside. Plus, it's not like Liam was gonna get her in there. Then she ran out and acted like a baby goat doing a silly little side-hop. She is 2 years old.


----------



## NDinKY (Aug 3, 2019)

goathiker said:


> I'm always giggling when I read that people want Nigerian goats because they are small and easy to handle. I've seen a couple swimming under a fence across the creek lol.


Well, they are small and easy to handle (just had to lift one of my girls onto the milking stand today) but they do challenge fencing and I have a couple that will bite if mad. I just assumed all goats bite, generally I go with the thought that anything with teeth can bite and anything with hooves can kick.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

And Nigerians are the right height to hit you just behind the knees. That might have been funny (I didn't think so) in grammar school, but as an adult (old one at that) it isn't fun! :ahh:

Regarding fence panels, if the holes are too big in the cattle panels, they make the 4"x4" openings in sheep/goat panels. However, with any fence, you do have to watch out for predators. A hot wire along the top may be a good idea. 

Also, if you get horned animals, they have their own hazards, head go into things easily, then may get hung up trying to get out.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Goats Rock said:


> And Nigerians are the right height to hit you just behind the knees. That might have been funny (I didn't think so) in grammar school, but as an adult (old one at that) it isn't fun! :ahh:
> 
> Regarding fence panels, if the holes are too big in the cattle panels, they make the 4"x4" openings in sheep/goat panels. However, with any fence, you do have to watch out for predators. A hot wire along the top may be a good idea.
> 
> Also, if you get horned animals, they have their own hazards, head go into things easily, then may get hung up trying to get out.


Agreed!
We made the mistake of buying two horned goats a long time ago and they were constantly getting their heads stuck in the fencing! Thankfully nobody was hurt but, if we were not out checking on them 2-3 times everyday for the first year we had them, things could have been much worse....


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Hello, fellow Missourian! I, too, am fighting the battle of the invasive honeysuckle. The goats do a great job of cleaning it up! Since you're looking for brush eaters, I'd just keep my eyes peeled for mixed breed wethers. You should be able to find some healthy ones for cheap. I might have some Nubian wethers for you in a few weeks.  if your goats have horns, do be careful of using cattle panels. My one and only frightening goat incident was one time my horned wether panicked and stuck his head through a cattle panel gate and couldn't get back out. I had to take the gate apart with his head still stuck in the panel. Not fun. Since then, I've started either doing a one-strand electric standoff or lining cattle panels with some welded wire I've got laying around. You can also buy livestock panels or horse panels, which are similar to cattle panels but have smaller holes.


----------



## Angel A (Apr 4, 2020)

I didn’t see boer goats on the list...my boer goats are friendly. I think they all have the capability to be friendly if handled daily. If you have little to no contact or don’t interact with them they will probably not be very friendly. Welcome fellow Missourian. I love the Ozarks, beautiful area! I was born in Springfield and still have family in Ava. We moved away when I was 5 yrs old, to wa state, I’m in North Idaho now.


----------



## tammyd57 (Jun 28, 2018)

I didn't see Angora goats mentioned, so I'd like to suggest that breed. They are medium size, so they can't squeeze through cattle panel holes, and are small enough for even one person to handle. They are a naturally calm breed and easily socialized. 
AND you get fiber! Mohair, lovely long Mohair locks........ <3


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

tammyd57 said:


> I didn't see Angora goats mentioned, so I'd like to suggest that breed. They are medium size, so they can't squeeze through cattle panel holes, and are small enough for even one person to handle. They are a naturally calm breed and easily socialized.
> AND you get fiber! Mohair, lovely long Mohair locks........ <3


I always wondered if their hair would get nasty if they wandered around in the brush?


----------

